# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Head-mounted displays or helmet mounted displays, HMD >  Skully AR-1 motorcycle helmet, augmented reality motorcycle helmet, Skully Helmets, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Skully Helmets, Inc.

Skully on Wikipedia

"SKULLY AR-1 The World's Smartest Motorcycle Helmet" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Skully Augmented Reality Motorcycle Helmet on Sale"

by Chloe Albanesius
August 11, 2014

----------

